# Self Weeding Transfer for Inkjet/Dye Sub Ink



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

I just saw a video on YouTube using a self-weeding transfer paper for sublimation inks - no name for the product given - posted by gener549 - looks pretty neat. Here's the link, if anyone is interested in viewing: YouTube - SELF CUTTING(WEEDING) TRANSFER PAPER


Has anyone tried this yet? Any comments??

Thanks!
Reka


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I ordered some test sheets if I get them I will post about the paper.

R.


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

plan b said:


> I ordered some test sheets if I get them I will post about the paper.
> 
> R.


Hi - how did you get your test sheet order in? I've emailed requesting info etc. - no answer yet (tho I do know they are located in Philippines, so am being patient).

Thx, Reka


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Go to alibaba, the manufacturer is yiwu chencai arts & crafts

I have their e mail somewhere just can't find it right now.

R


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

here is a contact page for the selfweeding transfer paper
Self Weeding Transfer Paper Manufacturer exporting direct from China


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> here is a contact page for the selfweeding transfer paper
> Self Weeding Transfer Paper Manufacturer exporting direct from China


Thanks so much - have found same in the meatime - hoping to hear from them & try this product soon.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

check this link

SELF WEEDING HEAT TRANSFER PAPER - SUBLIMATION PRESS - eBay (item 330207038067 end time Jan-31-08 11:57:35 PST)


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you - I am still waiting to hear from others on how this product REALLY performs ... someone on the forum (plan b) will be updating the forum with the results of his test runs .. his sample pack is on the way or might even have arrived by now.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

I have good result, you can used pigment ink but not really good compare to sublimation ink. This only good on light dark garment,you cannot apply on black shirt. But the quality is very nice. no more hassle for cutting


----------



## blade (Jan 23, 2008)

MYDAMIT said:


> I have good result, you can used pigment ink but not really good compare to sublimation ink. This only good on light dark garment,you cannot apply on black shirt. But the quality is very nice. no more hassle for cutting


hello, i read that it cannot be used on cotton shirts, only on polyester shirts...is this true?


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

plan b said:


> I ordered some test sheets if I get them I will post about the paper.
> 
> R.


Hey PlanB -

Did those test sheets ever arrive? Have you tried them out yet? Curious to hear about your results.

Thx


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

blade said:


> hello, i read that it cannot be used on cotton shirts, only on polyester shirts...is this true?


on my own experiment 100%cotton is limted on colors and design good on text or slogan design or cartoon. But i have good result on 50/50 shirt using sublimation ink. heres the link on one of my post on selfcutting paper.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t38357.html


----------



## blade (Jan 23, 2008)

MYDAMIT said:


> on my own experiment 100%cotton is limted on colors and design good on text or slogan design or cartoon. But i have good result on 50/50 shirt using sublimation ink. heres the link on one of my post on selfcutting paper.
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t38357.html


is it easy to get the 50/50 shirts in the philippines? are they soft to the touch or comfy to wear? i'm also curious if self weeding and sublimation ink will work for designs with pictures.

thanks

rod


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

blade said:


> is it easy to get the 50/50 shirts in the philippines? are they soft to the touch or comfy to wear? i'm also curious if self weeding and sublimation ink will work for designs with pictures.
> 
> thanks
> 
> rod


its not good in photo design only good in text, cartoon or symbol.


----------



## gener549 (May 21, 2008)

R2DS said:


> I just saw a video on YouTube using a self-weeding transfer paper for sublimation inks - no name for the product given - posted by gener549 - looks pretty neat. Here's the link, if anyone is interested in viewing: YouTube - SELF CUTTING(WEEDING) TRANSFER PAPER
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this yet? Any comments??
> ...


Thanks for viewing my youtube about self cutting transfer paper 

http://genetrix.sulit.com.ph


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I saw the samples that MYDAMIT posted and they looked great. I want to know if anyone else has used this paper and what were the results. I will be in China next week to look at a new product I am adding and thought I would pick up a few hundred sheets. I have made contact with the supplier listed on Alibaba and she has agreed to meet me at my hotel but i just wanted to see if anyone else have had success using this paper. 

Katrina


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

try to read this thread
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48862.html

for me i'm still using it for basic art design, i'm still getting the yellowish background if i do a very large design.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I will actually be going to this vendors warehouse and he is going to demostrate how to correctly use this paper. I brought up all the yellowing and mutted color issues everyone was having and he said he would show me how to correctly use the paper. I will let the forum know when I get back what new information I found out. I leave on Tuesday the 7th arriving on the 8th and will be back on the 12th.

So sometime after that I should be over the jet lag and will post a few shirts with any new information I receive.

Katrina


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow that's nice, i'll wait your info...thanks


----------



## deweyevans (Mar 8, 2007)

hi, who does your website? Really love to hab\ve a site like yours, having bad luck with Blue Host.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I posted last month that i would be visitng a vendor in china that makes this paper and agreed to give me a demo and show me how to correctly use the paper.

When I went to China I was fully prepared to purchased 10,000 sheets of the paper to sell unfortunately it did not work out that way.

Here is how things went:

1. I was told that the paper was specifically designed for Sublimation Ink and light shirts only but most advertisements will say that it works with sublimation & pigment ink, & light and dark shirts.
2. it was also designed to work with a special type ink which i was unsuccessful in getting the type of ink which was required. (This may have been a communication barrier)
3. I was told that the yellowing issue was a design flaw which was rectified but when demostrated, the shirt came out with a yellow box around the image. He made several changes to the temperature of the heat press and adjusted the color saturation of the printer and after about 6 tries he was able to get a shirt to print beautifully. ( I guess this is why we are having so much trouble with this paper because the makers do not have a clue about it)
4. The final temperature was 340 for 7 seconds. When I got home and used the tested settings on my heat press the first try resulted in a yellow box around the image. I adjusted the temperature downward until I got an ok press at 305 for 8 seconds. I was still not happy with the result and would not sell that shirt as the colors are still not popping to me.
5. A foam pad is highly recommended even though most heat presses have the bottom pad, this pad is to ensure that the image and the press make good contact. (I believe this was already revealed in this thread)


My conclusion:
I found three different manufactures of this paper while in China and each had different instructions for use. After too many trail and error attempts I was able to get an acceptable result but it was never consistant. It was highly recommended that I usethe ink that was designed for this paper and I was given samples but they were confiscated coming through customs so i will never know.
Because I was buying so many sheets I was able to get them for 0.25 a sheet but in the end I felt the product was not reliable enough for me to make the investment.

I had several large orders to fill when i returned so i have been unable to get pic up of the results but as soon as things level out i will get some sample up for you to see.

Veedub3


----------



## 206productions (Dec 13, 2007)

Well I ordered a sample pack from their distribution in Canada. I paid them $6.50 to send 25 sample sheets. Well I can save everyone the money and headache...DONT EVEN BOTHER TO ORDER OR TRY THESE UNLESS YOU HAVE A LOT OF SHIRTS YOU DON'T MIND SCREWING UP!...Just get the regulare transfers I think the best are TLM Supply. Soft and if you trim good after a washing its so soft. The self weeding left nothing but yellow crap and I even trimmed a bit when they say you don't need to. 
Whatever I have 22 sheets of this junk if want it
I'm in El Segundo ,Los Angeles, Ca...
www.southbayprint.com


----------



## filoplume (Sep 21, 2009)

It was very nice of veedub3 (Katrina) and 206 productions to post the results of their ventures. You saved us all a lot of headache especially those of us who are just starting...


----------



## bunnywilson (Jul 14, 2009)

How disappointing. I'm waiting for someone to make selfweeding that works on plain old fashioned inkjet. The others seem too complicated.
:-(


----------



## Chencai (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi!Reke.
This is Lebe come from yiwu chencai.THE SELF WEEDING IS OUR OWN PATENT.CONTACT ME TO MORE DETAILS WHEN YOU FEEL FREE,PLS.AND VIEW OUR WEB ALSO,PLS.




R2DS said:


> I just saw a video on YouTube using a self-weeding transfer paper for sublimation inks - no name for the product given - posted by gener549 - looks pretty neat. Here's the link, if anyone is interested in viewing: YouTube - SELF CUTTING(WEEDING) TRANSFER PAPER
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this yet? Any comments??
> ...


----------



## Chencai (Jan 4, 2010)

Now the self weeding transfer paper is much improved at 2008.You can have a test to it.




MYDAMIT said:


> try to read this thread
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48862.html
> 
> for me i'm still using it for basic art design, i'm still getting the yellowish background if i do a very large design.


----------



## Chencai (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi!Maybe you should confirm which factory are you purchased?It's our own patent.Our boss is FUN WENRONG.And our factory is based on yiwu,china.




veedub3 said:


> I posted last month that i would be visitng a vendor in china that makes this paper and agreed to give me a demo and show me how to correctly use the paper.
> 
> When I went to China I was fully prepared to purchased 10,000 sheets of the paper to sell unfortunately it did not work out that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Chencai said:


> Hi!Maybe you should confirm which factory are you purchased?It's our own patent.Our boss is FUN WENRONG.And our factory is based on yiwu,china.


This was back in 2008 and I have since moved on but one of the companies was in Zhejiang and I believe the persons name I dealt with was Jessica Lu.
The other two were in Shenzhen and I can't remember the names. I have also purchased this paper out of Beijing and Guangzhou.

At any rate, I have moved on from this paper as I personally was never able to get reliable results consistently. Not that it is not good for some, It just didn't work for me.


----------



## Chencai (Jan 4, 2010)

Not that it is not good for some, It just didn't work for me.
Now the self weeding transfer paper can be suitable for whole cotton.

Self weeding transfer paper 
SIZE: A4 (210mm*297mm) A3(420mm*297mm)
Applied material:light cotton or other fabric T-shirts 
Ink and printer : EPSON printer , Sublimation ink .
Feature :The ink goes into the T-shirts,leave zone frame on the T-shirts .
MOQ:100 Sheets.
Package:2000 sheets/ctn
Meas:45*35*30cm
G.W:25kgs

It can't be worked on dark t-shirts,and the printable image 's color should be darker and brighter than the t-shirts' color.
by the way,you should transfer the light yellow page not the smooth page.
Confirm you were transfered same as our instruction vedio,pls.





veedub3 said:


> This was back in 2008 and I have since moved on but one of the companies was in Zhejiang and I believe the persons name I dealt with was Jessica Lu.
> The other two were in Shenzhen and I can't remember the names. I have also purchased this paper out of Beijing and Guangzhou.
> 
> At any rate, I have moved on from this paper as I personally was never able to get reliable results consistently. Not that it is not good for some, It just didn't work for me.


----------



## jepoy187 (Apr 16, 2010)

need help here!...can i use pigment ink with this self weeding transfer?...


----------



## roxcell (Nov 6, 2010)

*Self Weeding Transfer for Inkjet/Dye Sub Ink*

Are these real? They seems great!


----------



## Denz0413 (Jan 13, 2011)

Good Day! 

I would like to ask for your help guys.. Where can I look for supplier of Self Weeding Transfer for Inkjet/Dye Sub Ink A3 size? If ever, I would like to place an order.. I already send an email to yiwu chencai arts & crafts & this link: Self Weeding Transfer Paper Manufacturer exporting direct from China but still up to now no response.. kindly pls help.. If somebody knows the correct contact person, tel. no., website & email so that I can properly contact them.. Thanks guys!


----------



## madline (Jun 13, 2011)

I saw this and think it's awesome! Can anyone tell me where I can buy the self weeding transfer paper without having to purchase it online? Do any stores that sell heat transfer paper sell the self weeding type? Thanks so much!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

madline said:


> I saw this and think it's awesome! Can anyone tell me where I can buy the self weeding transfer paper without having to purchase it online? Do any stores that sell heat transfer paper sell the self weeding type? Thanks so much!


Not likely unless you live near a heat transfer/sublimation dealer (like I do). This is not regular retail store stuff.


----------



## madline (Jun 13, 2011)

Found a store in Hollywood Fl but too long to travel so will have to purchase online. Thank you for the help Mike. The forums are an awesome place to learn, get ideas or for advice.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

I've watched this thread from 2008 go on forever and don't even understand it. Since sublimation does not require weeding, why would anyone make or purchase self weeding paper for sublimation?
As far as self weeding inkjet paper that is discussed in the "Heat press & Heat Transfer" section of this forum under " Inkjet Heat Transfer Paper" The correct section probably has more accurate or current info.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

texasjack49 said:


> I've watched this thread from 2008 go on forever and don't even understand it. Since sublimation does not require weeding, why would anyone make or purchase self weeding paper for sublimation?
> As far as self weeding inkjet paper that is discussed in the "Heat press & Heat Transfer" section of this forum under " Inkjet Heat Transfer Paper" The correct section probably has more accurate or current info.


The reason for self-weeding sublimation is to allow a lower poly content shirt, like a 50/50 to be used, which is less expensive than a 100% poly shirt. 

You can do 50/50 with "prep" paper but then there is the "window" problem just like if you did pigment inks on a paper like JPCC and would require trimming/cutting. Hence with "self-weeding sublimation paper" there is only hand in the imprint area. A 100% poly there is no "window" and of course no hand ... but the shirts are more than double in price.


----------



## madline (Jun 13, 2011)

All of the information I've been able to obtain through videos I've seen is, you need polyester materials in order for sublimination to work. Also, does sublimination work on dark colored shirts? I've already made several mistakes with equipment that I've since returned because it was the wrong choice for me so now I'm not sure which way to go. I do know that I want the best quality I can find and it must be self weeding due to the nature of my designs so I want to make certain this time that I approach this the right way and won't be disappointed once I try the self weeding paper. Any advice from those in the know or have experience with this paper, please post...it is well appreciated.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

This tread is confusing me.

Self weeding. ?? I think I do that by contour cutting our Dye sub transfer. I have to look hard to see the paper press line if you use art that works with this concept. If you want awesome color, that has no hand, then you must use 100% poly. The cost of shirts are about $3.00 more than 50/50. 
If use want a faded look, which many do want, then use 50/50. The print that lands on the cotton washes out and the poly hangs on to the dye sub tranfer.

If you want more info about how I do this ,please e-mail me at dave@skmfg.com


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> The reason for self-weeding sublimation is to allow a lower poly content shirt, like a 50/50 to be used, which is less expensive than a 100% poly shirt.
> 
> You can do 50/50 with "prep" paper but then there is the "window" problem just like if you did pigment inks on a paper like JPCC and would require trimming/cutting. Hence with "self-weeding sublimation paper" there is only hand in the imprint area. A 100% poly there is no "window" and of course no hand ... but the shirts are more than double in price.


I guess it's a matter of intrepretation, the only sublimation I do fuses the ink to the fibers and no Prep paper is used. If it has any "window" then it is strictly a heat transfer since something is sitting on top of the shirt. with sublimation nothing sits on top of the shirt. This is just how I define it so I can keep all the different processes straight. If the goal is 50/50 or less expensive shirts then it seems like Chromablast or DTG would be more efficient.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

texasjack49 said:


> I guess it's a matter of intrepretation, the only sublimation I do fuses the ink to the fibers and no Prep paper is used. If it has any "window" then it is strictly a heat transfer since something is sitting on top of the shirt. with sublimation nothing sits on top of the shirt. This is just how I define it so I can keep all the different processes straight. If the goal is 50/50 or less expensive shirts then it seems like Chromablast or DTG would be more efficient.


Yes, sublimation using only sublimation release paper on 100% poly does not leave a window, neither does 50/50 but the cotton fibers won't sublimate on their own. 

Chromablast leaves the polymer window, I think you are missing that point. Chromablast is nothing different than if using JPSS with pigment inks, Sawgrass markets it as though it is something unique, it is not. It is a polymer transfer that is not weedfree.

The "weed free" for sublimation only leaves polymer where there is printing. Except for dark printing and using white inks with DTG the "weed free" for sublimation you would have the same end result as is you had used DTG on a white 50/50 T.

DTG may be a better process but $$$$$$.

I don't use weedfree for sublimation, but I have tested it. If you only have one printer and it is set up for sublimation it would allow you to have 50/50 options.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

skdave said:


> This tread is confusing me.
> 
> Self weeding. ?? I think I do that by contour cutting our Dye sub transfer. I have to look hard to see the paper press line if you use art that works with this concept. If you want awesome color, that has no hand, then you must use 100% poly. *The cost of shirts are about $3.00 more than 50/50. *
> If use want a faded look, which many do want, then use 50/50. The print that lands on the cotton washes out and the poly hangs on to the dye sub tranfer.
> ...


To clear up any confusion I highlighted a "selling point" for weed free or weedfree for sublimation above in your text. Hand is only in the printed area, much like silk screening. 

A $3 upcharge for the poly shirt is the imprinters cost, in my situation I have to markup that further since I base pricing on time and material cost. It ends up that my customer is going to have to pay more than the extra $3 for the poly shirt.

If the poly used in the weedfree there should be color just the same as if you had sublimated a 100%, because with the poly added by the weedfree process you are sublimating 100% poly.

I'm not selling any of this stuff, or endorsing it, just trying to explain it's "niche".


----------

